

The Angel Investor Blog List - mikeyur
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/the-angel-investor-blog-list

======
ivankirigin
I made a list of Tipjoy angel investors. It's actually a pretty awesome
blogger list too. Add angels you know & admire:
<http://etherpad.com/ghtyLsk0a5>

------
teej
This list is filled with group blogs by no-name angels and angel groups,
instead of blogs by well known angels. It's not a surprise that miscellaneous
angel group blogs don't get a lot of feed love, but it's not an indication of
low blogging activity by angels.

For example, they completely missed Dave McClure (1651 feedburner subscribers,
135,290 Alexa Rank) and Mark Cuban (44,839 Alexa).

The author also doesn't explain if he's compiling blogs FOR angels vs blogs
ABOUT angel investing - it looks like he includes both.

~~~
joshu
Technically Dave is now a VC.

------
mattmaroon
Kinda odd how lame that is compared to a list of top VC blogs. I guess the
average angel investor tends to keep a low profile, whereas VCs (who have to
raise money) tend to be more visible. Not really surprising.

~~~
evbart
Theres still a strong trend in angel investing to remain quite and lay low.
Thats changing with the new guard (sacca, lindzon, dave, etc) and its starting
to trickle down to other parts of the country.

Soon enough I think people will see the benefits of being visible and having
good deals come to you, like Fred and AVC....

~~~
jimboyoungblood
The problem is that you have to filter out the 99.5% of non good deals, and
most angels don't have the time/resources/interest to do that. (That's why
they come to YC- pg does a lot of prescreening for them)

Besides, what's the likelihood you'd invest in a random person that comments
on your blog? I'd trust that person only slightly more than I would a Nigerian
scammer.

